# Help with signal lights on my travel trailer



## lucha94 (Apr 22, 2009)

So I just purchased my first travel trailer. While hooking up the trailer to my rig's electrical plug we noticed that the running lights are working just fine. They light up, but when I put on my left turn signal it won't respond. The right turn signal responds just fine. I'm sure it has something to do with the wiring and plug. Again the light is not burned out as it lights up when my rig's lights are on it just won't signal. Any ideas or should I just take it in? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

The RV dealer will or should have a light & signal tester. They will be able to determin wether it's your truck or the trailer. It sounds like the wire hasen't made contact with terminal. Sounds like an easy fix......I hope.
Here's a site that shows what each colour wire is for for different plugs.

http://www.campertrailers.org/trailer_wiring_diagram.htm


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

It could be a ground wire has gotten disconnected but if you have running light most likely you have a good ground. Do you have a working brake light on the side that the blinker is not working?

A quick check to do is either plug the truck in a different trailer or plug the trailer in a different truck just to check if its the plug not working or the camper light not working properly.

As antigua mentioned I would use a 12v test light before to check connections to, would be easier than having to haul it in. Local auto stores have them and they are cheap.


----------

